# removing stuck 96 power antenna mast



## bettingsumo (Apr 20, 2010)

I purchased a replacement antenna mast for my 96 Pathfinder SE, but have not been successful in removing the old mast. 

According to the manual I have you should be able to remove the bezel and retaining nut then pull the broken mast and cable strait out the top. However mine simply will not detach from the motor. No amount of pulling will make the bottom metal section of the antenna separate from the base. The cable is not caught, it is just the metal mast that won't budge.

I even removed the inner fender splash shield and pulled the whole thing out of the vehicle. With the whole antenna assembly on the table I still cannot figure out how to seperate the mast from the motor. 

Has anyone come across this problem? Do I have to replace the entire antenna assembly?


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am notsuprised.... usually you have to take a wheel off to replace anything !!


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

ya gotta take the assembly apart.....then put the new one in wrapping the cable around the spool....then about a month later. do it all over again this time ya might have to replace the motor. i did so many times it became routine. then a friend of mine said to go the 2003 stationary(non power) antenna.bolts right in problem solved!


----------



## bettingsumo (Apr 20, 2010)

98 patty

Thanks for your input. I took the assembly apart and unwrapped the old cable, but I could not separate the antenna from the rest of the assembly. The metal tube structure of the antenna mast is firmly still attached to the assembly. Is there something else I have to do to separate the metal tube?


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

my replacement went inside metal tube


----------



## bettingsumo (Apr 20, 2010)

ok, that is helpful. so the metal tube stays connected to the assembly and then I should be able to pull the rest of the antenna up out of that? at least I now know what exactly is stuck.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

once you are sure you have all the old mast out, turn the radio on, insert the new mast into the ant. housing and then turn the radio off, it will suck in the mast and then you can put everything back together....


----------



## Rambi (Sep 5, 2017)

The power antenna on my 98' pathfinder has stopped extending and instead of replacing it with another power antenna, im curious if it is possible to replace it with a flexible antenna.. any thoughts


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can replace the power antennae with a manual style, which was also available. The nut and the base under it are the same for either style. You would need the rod, P/N 28215-ZL80A and the manual antennae, P/N 28206-0W000. It would be cheaper and a lot easier to just replace your power antennae mast, since it sounds like the motor is working. What usually happens is the teeth on the plastic track of the mast strip. All you need to do is remove the nut, turn the radio on and as the mast is extended, you pull on it until it's completely removed. Now, if part of the track is broken inside, you'll have to remove the motor and disassemble to remove the broken track. If not, just extend the replacement mast and feed the track into the motor. Have someone turn off the radio and the motor will catch the track and start pulling it in (the antennae doesn't have to retract all the way into the motor during this process). Follow by installing the nut and then cycle the radio on and off; the antennae mast should fully retract into the motor. The mast is about $37 from most online Nissan part sites.


----------

